
Burning Man finally fights Instagram culture and bans high-end camp - jsty
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/feb/14/burning-man-finally-fights-instagram-culture-and-bans-high-end-camp
======
skilled
Also:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19141066](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19141066)

[https://www.wmagazine.com/story/burning-man-instagram-
influe...](https://www.wmagazine.com/story/burning-man-instagram-influencers-
sponcon-marian-goodell-letter)

------
merricksb
Official blog post discussed 2 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19144069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19144069)

------
LandR
You are missing 'amp' off the end of the URL

[https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/feb/14/burning-
man-...](https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/feb/14/burning-man-finally-
fights-instagram-culture-and-bans-high-end-camp)

~~~
grenoire
The only time when we needed AMP, we don't have it...

------
sytelus
This is nothing even close to good enough. Few percentage of increase for this
class and that class just to show off they sort of care. Here’s some facts:
burning man is run by mostly volunteers. There no services provided on site
except an expensive coffee and portable toilets, Still, organizers charge
about $100 per night to attendees. And that is if you are super lucky. Last
year, the cost shot up to $200 per night for a lot of people. Why are tickets
so expensive? If this event is true to their root, tickets should be less than
$100 and distributed by volunteering hours served and some by just random
chance. People selling $600 tickets have no rights to complain that this has
become Instagram event for rich people.

------
RantyDave
Enough of the "finally". They held off for a long time because they want to
delay the day when we start saying "they" instead of "we". But in the end,
arseholes won out, and people who don't want to enforce _anything_ end up
having to make rules and hating it.

I hope Burning Man's going to be OK, but I'm really not sure it is.

~~~
wizardforhire
Burning Man makes a lot of sense if you’re interested in testing the limits of
what constitutes the delineation between small group dynamics and the
threshold to the “other”. Traditionally this point is reached at roughly 20
individuals but we’ve all suspected the population #s could be much greater.
The fact that roughly 70k+ people show up and buy into this event is a true
testimate to the underlying principles of Burning Man... But as a wise sage
once said to me “people have been people for as long as people have been
people.” With this in mind it’s astounding that the event has lasted this long
without having to resort to these sort of decisions.

As for comfort to the idealists I have only this to offer: “reality is what
refuses to go away when you choose to stop believing in it.”

As for whether or not BM will continue... its lasted this long and it seems to
satiate an underlying need of the human condition in my opinion. So unless the
organizers develope a coke habit, I see no reason it shall continue into the
indefinite future.

------
makomk
It wasn't so long ago that they were mocking the idea that these camps were
"ruining" Burning Man, was it?

[http://journal.burningman.org/2016/10/philosophical-
center/t...](http://journal.burningman.org/2016/10/philosophical-
center/tenprinciples/a-brief-history-of-who-ruined-burning-man/)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12660468](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12660468)

Edit: Boing Boing says something interesting about this at
[https://boingboing.net/2019/02/13/radical-
participation.html](https://boingboing.net/2019/02/13/radical-
participation.html)

"As noted, some of this was clearly related to the Borg's own divided
sensibilities: founder Larry Harvey (who died last year) defended the idea of
the super-rich attending amid a certain amount of luxury, on the basis that
everyone experiences Burning Man in their own way."

~~~
RantyDave
Right! If "radical inclusion" is a principle, then radically include we shall.
But the Burn spends a fortune on security, policing, fences etc. with the
specific intention that radical inclusion doesn't include people who haven't
paid. What they _mean_ is "radical inclusion, but only people we like".

It's not a very good principle. I never did get the coffee and ice thing
either.

------
moneytide1
Doesn't matter, "burning man" can happen anywhere it's just an idea. Set up
for a few nights, tear down leave absolutely no trace.

It's the concept that matters.

